# Cant watch videos on Firefox



## flyingdutchman (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi there,

I cant watch any videos from nhl.com or nba.com or nfl.com or tsn.ca on Firefox for some reason. Any ideas? I cant watch youtube though!


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

Do you have WMP plugin for Firefox? Type *aboutlugins* in the address bar of Firefox and hit *Enter*. Check and see if you have these entries for WMP. You can also test the WMP plugin on that site. Youtube uses Flash Player and not WMP. Check these requirements from NBA.com.


----------



## flyingdutchman (Mar 12, 2007)

I did everything they said and it still didnt work but in that site they kept talking about wmp 9 or 10...not 11...could that be why?


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

I have Firefox 2.0.0.2 and WMP 10 and the videos play for me on the NBA site. Did you check the plugins settings from aboutlugins? Match the files listed here to see if any are missing. Then test the WMP on the links under *Testing WMP plugin*.
I can't help if you have WMP 11 because I don't use it.


----------



## flyingdutchman (Mar 12, 2007)

Hey...so I got 10 and it still doesnt work....it also doesnt work on IE7


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

Did you try the WMP test site with Firefox? It the test fails, then the plugin isn't working.


----------



## flyingdutchman (Mar 12, 2007)

No..the funny thing is that the test video works...but no other video does!


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

If the test passed, then the plugin is working. Try clearing all private data in Firefox including cookies and cache. Start Firefox in safe mode.
*Start*> *Mozilla Firefox*> *Mozilla Firefox (Safe Mode)*. 
This will tell if an extension or theme is effecting the player. If the Adblock extension is installed, the *OBJ-TABS* setting may hide the WMP plug-in. You will have to disable Obj-Tabs in your Adblock options.
See if any of this helps.


----------



## flyingdutchman (Mar 12, 2007)

Did everything and even tried in safe mode...but didnt work! This is a pain for both you and me because I keep asking you every time but it just isnt working


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

No problem, just can't make out why your player won't work. Open WMP and click on 
*Tools*> *Options*> *Network* tab and make sure that the 4 boxes on the left under *Streaming protocols* 
are checked. On *File Types* tab, that all boxes are checked. If you make any changes, Apply and OK.
Found this test site from Microsoft Support. Try the different formats and see if any or all work.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

Im wondering do you have flashplayer installed on both web explorers. don't know if that was already covered


----------



## flyingdutchman (Mar 12, 2007)

Did everything you said and still no.....I downloaded their first sample file and opened it with wmp and it couldnt open...opened it with winamp and it worked...all the other samples work on quicktime or winamp and not on my wmp..so i cant really tell...also the .asf solution does not work on my wmp (as I said before) and there is no solution to it


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

It seems the player doesn't work for the formats. Check this last setting.
On the *Tools* menu, click *Options*> *Network* tab>In the Proxy Settings section highlight *HTTP* and click *Configure*.
Make sure the proxy setting for HTTP protocols is *Use proxy settings of the Web browser*.
Then go to www.cnn.com and click on a video. If a message pops up about a plugin, just click on continue with video and see if the video will play.


----------



## flyingdutchman (Mar 12, 2007)

The settings on wmp were already there and when i clicked on a video on cnn.com nothing happens....the video doesnt even play...when i click play nothing happens!


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

I am lost, the only option I would suggest is to reinstall WMP. You can wait and see if someone has a better idea. Maybe this will help. Installing the Player


----------



## lcastro (Nov 26, 2006)

I have the same problem. Upto three nights ago, I could see everything on the CNN.com webpage with IE 7 - video and pages. The next day, I cannot load CNN on my browser for nothing. Yet on my other PC I could. 

BTW, I can see the page in FF but cannot load any video.
After reinstalling the browser, I able to see the page, however the video would not load. 

I just disabled some add-ons in IE, and quickly got the page. I will update.


----------



## sumguy10712 (Oct 7, 2007)

ok this is ridiculous....cnn videos work, nba and nfl dont i have all the files that i need when i go to nba.com to see a video it looks like this:


----------



## sumguy10712 (Oct 7, 2007)

i fianally got it to work when i didasbled my ad blocking feature on norton..:up: :up:


----------

